# Charging surge offer nothing



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Is anyone else getting this?
Last two days here Uber has been charging double and triple at the airport and offering me rides with zero surge


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

*YES.*

No new news here


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

I got a report I took one
I knew the customer was paying and it showed no surge at all and I got paid very very well 20 bucks for a 3 mile trip


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

wallae said:


> Is anyone else getting this?


Of course. Both companies are currently attempting to pay drivers base rates and not share any of the surge money with them.

Just go offline or decline the base rate pings until you get pings with surges.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

This is their new key to profitability. It's now time to jack up prices to the pax, but pay none of the increase to the drivers.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Illini said:


> This is their new key to profitability. It's now time to jack up prices to the pax, but pay none of the increase to the drivers.


I’m not sure you guys got it
I was declining them last night and this morning and then I thought I would take one that said no surge and it paid me a large surge


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

wallae said:


> Is anyone else getting this?
> Last two days here Uber has been charging double and triple at the airport and offering me rides with zero surge


Yep


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

wallae said:


> I’m not sure you guys got it
> I was declining them last night and this morning and then I thought I would take one that said no surge and it paid me a large surge


You never wrote that.


----------



## wallae (Jun 11, 2018)

Amos69 said:


> You never wrote that.


Post 3


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Illini said:


> This is their new key to profitability. It's now time to jack up prices to the pax, but pay none of the increase to the drivers.


I been getting a pile of surge $$ 
when the hours are right !!


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> You never wrote that.


Yeah, he did.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

PaysTheLightBill said:


> Yeah, he did.


no he did not, even afterward with the later post he made.


----------



## PaysTheLightBill (Mar 18, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> no he did not, even afterward with the later post he made.


Well, I guess some of us have just progressed past the adolescence “exact words” phase in our IQs. I understood exactly what he said the first time.


----------



## Beninmankato (Apr 26, 2017)

The Gift of Fish said:


> Of course. Both companies are currently attempting to pay drivers base rates and not share any of the surge money with them.
> 
> Just go offline or decline the base rate pings until you get pings with surges.


This is the answer! Do not accept offers that do not _guarantee _a profit.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

When you see the discolored area on your map, this means that the customers are paying a mild surge/Prime Time, usually 1,1-1,4, You, the driver, of course, are receiving only base rates. On Lyft, often you must decline the first three of four pings to get it to offer you a PPZ. On Uber, you must simply wait until it shows on your screen. If it does not show a surge dollar amount, _you ain't gittin' no surge-ee._ You must simply hold out until if offers you one.

Another thing for which you must be vigilant is when you have "unlocked a bonus on your next ride" from Lyft. You are in your PPZ. It will offer you a job outside your PPZ. You are supposed to get your ride bonus just the same, but it does not show on your screen. If the ride bonus does not show on your screen, _you ain't gittin' none_. Decline that ping. It might cost you your ride bonus for a minute, but, decline another ping or two and Lyft will restore it, in most cases.

I have seen the phenomenon that Original Poster mentions. I have accepted a base rate ping, run the job and received a payoff that was more than what I had expected. I then examine the breakdown and note that I received a surge/ride bonus payment.


----------



## UberLAguy (Aug 2, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> When you see the discolored area on your map, this means that the customers are paying a mild surge/Prime Time, usually 1,1-1,4, You, the driver, of course, are receiving only base rates. On Lyft, often you must decline the first three of four pings to get it to offer you a PPZ. On Uber, you must simply wait until it shows on your screen. If it does not show a surge dollar amount, _you ain't gittin' no surge-ee._ You must simply hold out until if offers you one.
> 
> Another thing for which you must be vigilant is when you have "unlocked a bonus on your next ride" from Lyft. You are in your PPZ. It will offer you a job outside your PPZ. You are supposed to get your ride bonus just the same, but it does not show on your screen. If the ride bonus does not show on your screen, _you ain't gittin' none_. Decline that ping. It might cost you your ride bonus for a minute, but, decline another ping or two and Lyft will restore it, in most cases.
> 
> I have seen the phenomenon that Original Poster mentions. I have accepted a base rate ping, run the job and received a payoff that was more than what I had expected. I then examine the breakdown and note that I received a surge/ride bonus payment.


Don't you get in trouble for declining too many Lyft rides?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

UberLAguy said:


> Don't you get in trouble for declining too many Lyft rides?


You get nastygrams and weepygrams but you do not get "in trouble". Up until about 2014 or -15, both platforms were de-activating for low accept rates. There were several suits against Uber that were settled at that time. The two most prominent were in California and Massachusetts. As part of the settlement, Uber agreed that it would implement a nationwide policy of not de-activating for low accept rates. Lyft never was a named party in any of the suits, but, it did allow the settlement to guide its policy, if for no other reason than it did not want to get sued for the same thing.

Uber used to send the nastygrams or weepygrams as well, but has pretty much stopped that practice. Lyft, however, continues to send them. It is a templated, cookie-cutter missive that basically tells you how sad the "community" is that you are "letting it down" because you will not chase twenty minutes to a bad neighbourhood for a $3.75 job that has ten stops, a mother and three children with no car seat, all of whom want to eat in the car, a crummy attitude and who are going to submit a false report on you to hustle a free ride..


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

Another Uber Driver said:


> You get nastygrams and weepygrams but you do not get "in trouble". Up until about 2014 or -15, both platforms were de-activating for low accept rates. There were several suits against Uber that were settled at that time. The two most prominent were in California and Massachusetts. As part of the settlement, Uber agreed that it would implement a nationwide policy of not de-activating for low accept rates. Lyft never was a named party in any of the suits, but, it did allow the settlement to guide its policy, if for no other reason than it did not want to get sued for the same thing.
> 
> Uber used to send the nastygrams or weepygrams as well, but has pretty much stopped that practice. Lyft, however, continues to send them. It is a templated, cookie-cutter missive that basically tells you how sad the "community" is that you are "letting it down" because you will not chase twenty minutes to a bad neighbourhood for a $3.75 job that has ten stops, a mother and three children with no car seat, all of whom want to eat in the car, a crummy attitude and who are going to submit a false report on you to hustle a free ride..


so whats the problem? lol


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

wallae said:


> Is anyone else getting this?
> Last two days here Uber has been charging double and triple at the airport and offering me rides with zero surge


Yep


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

UberLAguy said:


> Don't you get in trouble for declining too many Lyft rides?


You are an independent contractor, not an employee. You can do what you want to....


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

DDW said:


> You are an independent contractor, not an employee. You can do what you want to....


lol....lets see what happens..can't wait to see your whinning thread about getting deactivated


----------



## DDW (Jul 1, 2019)

BestInDaWest said:


> lol....lets see what happens..can't wait to see your whinning thread about getting deactivated


You are an Uber shill....self employed people who run their own biz can do what they want....


----------



## BestInDaWest (Apr 8, 2021)

DDW said:


> You are an Uber shill....self employed people who run their own biz can do what they want....
> 
> View attachment 604602


you think this is IC job..wake up dude....your a clown in denile.....


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

DDW said:


> self employed people who run their own biz can do what they want....


not RS. You agree to the TOS everytime you go online. 

but, we get it. You are angry today. Tomorrow you will be over it and go back online.


----------

